# Ángel (tilde)



## Soñando con Xalapa

¿El nombre Ángel se escribe con acento? ¿Es cómo muchas palabras en español, que al escribir en mayúscula, muchas personas se acostumbran a dejar a un lado el acento ortográfico? Gracias de antemano.

La nebraskqueña


----------



## epasf

Claro que lleva, es una palabra grave que termina en consonante distinta de n y s. Lo que pasa es que hay gente que no acentua las mayúsculas, pero eso es un error.

Mi hermano se llama Ángel, y en casa siempre lo escribimos con acento.


----------



## Carlos Palomera

De acuerdísimo.

Una de las razones por las que no suele verse acentuado, es porque se nos dijo -al menos en México- que las letras mayúsculas no iban acentuadas.  Sin embargo, es correcto y necesario acentuarlas..
Saludos


----------



## almohada

Hola:

Sí lleva acento (tilde) y es un error y horror no colocarlo. Todas las mayúsculas se tildan o llevan acento gráfico.


----------



## epasf

Por España también se dice eso de que las mayúsculas no se acentuan. No se de donde habrá salido esa información, pero a mi en la escuela siempre me dijeron que se acentuaban igual que las minúsculas.


----------



## Betildus

Hola:
   Según lo que he aprendido estos últimos años, ahora *sí *se acentúan las mayúsculas (África, Árabe). Tampoco se llaman *acentos* sino que *tildes*. Por ejemplo la palabra *aprendido* se acentúa en penúltima sílaba (*di) *pero no lleva tilde, me entiendes?.
Saludos.


----------



## bb008

Bueno, hasta donde yo sé los nombre propios (de personas) se escriben como la persona que lo lleva quiera, además no tienen corrección ortográfica... a menos que haya cambiado la regla...

Si no te conozco supongamos, yo puedo escribir Luiza en vez de Luisa, y es correcto, hasta donde sé.


----------



## pejeman

Betildus said:


> Hola:
> Según lo que he aprendido estos últimos años, ahora *sí *se acentúan las mayúsculas (África, Árabe). Tampoco se llaman *acentos* sino que *tildes*. Por ejemplo la palabra *aprendido* se acentúa en penúltima sílaba (*di) *pero no lleva tilde, me entiendes?.
> Saludos.


 
_In illo tempore, _se llamaban acento gráfico y prosódico, pero acá en México, en Sonora por lo menos, no se usaba el término tilde. 

De última hora: Por no quedarme con la duda, fui al DRAE lineal y ahí vienen -aún- acento gráfico y acento prosódico, mis fieles compañeros desde la primaria.

Estoy de acuerdo en que si en el registro civil el juez asentó en el acta de nacimiento: Angel (sin acento gráfico), pues así se tendrá que escribir, sin remedio, igual que cuando le pongan Anghel , aunque al así hacerlo, le pongan en la torre al indefenso infante.


----------



## roal

bb008 said:


> Bueno, hasta donde yo sé los nombre propios (de personas) se escriben como la persona que lo lleva quiera, además no tienen corrección ortográfica... a menos que haya cambiado la regla...
> 
> Si no te conozco supongamos, yo puedo escribir Luiza en vez de Luisa, y es correcto, hasta donde sé.


 
¡Hola Bb008!

Yo también tenía entendido eso, que los nombres propios no son sometidos a corrección ortográfica. De hecho mi apellido es Álvarez y a pesar de que sé que lleva tilde en la *A* no suelo colocarla porque desde pequeña me acostumbré a no hacerlo y por lo de que somos "libres" con nuestros nombres pues no me preocupo por eso, pero si realmente es un error, así sea nombre propio, no quisiera seguir cometiendolo... 

¿Qué dicen los expertos sobre esto? 


Saludos...


----------



## epasf

Pues es la primera vez que escucho que los nombres propios no siguen las reglas ortográficas. Si alguen se llama Angel, así sin tilde, me parece que o lo pronuncia acentuando la última sílaba o no lo está escribiendo en español.


----------



## roal

epasf said:


> Pués es la primera vez que escucho que los nombres propios no siguen las reglas ortográficas. Si alguen se llama Angel, así sin tilde, me parece que o lo pronuncia acentuando la última sílaba o no lo está escribiendo en español.


 
Eso siempre lo decían los profesores en el colegio, supongo que por eso aquí en Venezuela las personas son tan creativas con los nombres, pero realmente no deberían omitirse los acentos, así los nombres sean muy extraños. No lo haré más con mi apellido... 

En fin, como ya dije es una mala costumbre, cuando aprendí a escribir mi apellido creo que aún no era una regla acentuar las mayúsculas... 


Saludos y gracias.


----------



## bb008

No los sabía, pero fijate que curioso mi apellido es Bermúdez y siempre lo he colocado con acento por que lo lleva... y lo peor es que me molesta si no lo colocan o escriben bien


----------



## Berenguer

pejeman said:


> Estoy de acuerdo en que si en el registro civil el juez asentó en el acta de nacimiento: Angel (sin acento gráfico), pues así se tendrá que escribir, sin remedio, igual que cuando le pongan Anghel , aunque al así hacerlo, le pongan en la torre al indefenso infante.



Bueno, eso no es cierto del todo. Si el funcionario es un inútil (que los hay, igual que los hay magníficos) y no sabe ni escribir, o se ha producido un error informático, el personaje que le ha tocado llamarse Anghel no va a tener que estar cargando toda su vida con ese error. El que la gente cometa errores no justifica la validez del error. Se crea un expediente y se resuelve y modifica la inscripción y se puede volver a llamar Ángel sin problema

He recurrido al DPD (me extraña que todavía nadie lo haya nombrado) y dice lo siguiente: *1.1. El empleo de la mayúscula no exime de poner la tilde cuando así lo exijan las reglas de acentuación (→ tilde2, 7): ÁFRICA, África. Únicamente las siglas, que se escriben enteramente en mayúsculas, no llevan nunca tilde: CIA (del ingl. Central Intelligence Agency), y no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



CÍA.

*Vamos , que la tildes hay que ponerlas siempre que toque, sea o no mayúscula.
Cierto es que también aquí en España cuando yo iba al colegio me contaron que antiguamente se eximía de poner la tilde en las mayúsculas, pero más que nada porque en formatos antiguos mecanográficos y formales resultaba un incordio. Pero vamos, DPD _dixit_.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Las letras mayúsculas ,tanto si se trata de iniciales como si se integran en una palabra escrita enteramente en mayúsculas, deben llevar tilde si así les corresponde según las reglas de pronunciación.
Esto es lo que dice el Diccionario panhispánico de dudas y concretamente pone el ejemplo de *Ángel*.

Lo que ocurre es que es una norma relativamente moderna y de ahí la confusión.
Antes era posible no ponerles tilde, pero ahora es preceptivo.


En cuanto a los nombres y apellidos, depende de las normas de los registros civiles de cada país.
En España ha habido cambios recientes.
Hace años sólo se podían poner nombres propios del idioma castellano con su correspondiente ortografía.
En los años setenta eso cambió y se permitió poner cualquier tipo de nombre ,independientemente de que ese nombre tuviera o no traducción al castellano.
En esa época nació la princesa Letizia, y pudo ser inscrita así, a pesar de que el nombre en castellano es Leticia.
Más tarde se cambió y los nombres que tenían traducción a cualquiera de las lenguas oficiales de España, se debían inscribir según la forma de cualquiera de estos idiomas.
Se podía inscribir Juan, Joan, Jon ,pero no John.
Los que no tenían traducción valían de cualquier modo y ahí entraron los Iker, Kevin etc.

Como esto daba lugar a problemas ,dudas, confusiones ,recientemente volvió a cambiar la norma y ahora se puede poner cualquier nombre con excepciones como los nombres denigrantes, los tradicionales de hombre a una mujer etc.
Uno se puede inscribir como Juan o como John a gusto de sus padres.

No recuerdo exactamente el nombre en cuestión, pero hubo un caso de un juez que quiso cambiar la grafía del nombre a una joven ecuatoriana al darle la nacionalidad española ya que se llamaba algo así como Eliza y el juez decía que tenía que inscribirla como Elisa.
Le dieron la razón a la joven porque ahora hay libertad en las grafías de los nombres.


----------



## pejeman

Berenguer said:


> Bueno, eso no es cierto del todo. Si el funcionario es un inútil (que los hay, igual que los hay magníficos) y no sabe ni escribir, o se ha producido un error informático, el personaje que le ha tocado llamarse Anghel no va a tener que estar cargando toda su vida con ese error. El que la gente cometa errores no justifica la validez del error. Se crea un expediente y se resuelve y modifica la inscripción y se puede volver a llamar Ángel sin problema
> 
> quote]
> 
> 
> Esto tampoco es cierto del todo. Recordemos que palo dado ni Dios lo quita. Si el juez asentó Angel, sin acento ortográfico, así va a quedar asentado en muchos otros documentos, incluidos cartillas de vacunación, pasaportes, boletas y certificados escolares de primaria y secundaria, credencial de elector y para cuando llegue a la mayoría de edad y quiera iniciar un juicio de corrección de datos, aun cuando teóricamente se pueda cambiar, el individuo ya trae tras de sí una cauda de documentación y registros que más le valiera no mover.
> 
> Y yo no planteé el caso de que Anghel se asentara así por error, sino por creatividad (¿?) de los padres. Si así fue la voluntad de ellos, pues así se asentará y con él cargará toda su vida el buen Anghelito. Una cosa es la teoría y otra la práctica, sobre todo en México. Recuerda que aquí lo escribimos con equis, a pesar de los pesares.


----------



## fergy2005

Soñando con Xalapa said:


> ¿El nombre Ángel se escribe con acento? ¿Es cómo muchas palabras en español, que al escribir en mayúscula, muchas personas se acostumbran a dejar a un lado el acento ortográfico? Gracias de antemano.
> 
> La nebraskqueña


Por supuesto que lleva tilde.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En cuanto a los apellidos, los que son tradicionales del castellano como todos los que terminan en ez, deben seguir las normas del castellano y así Ramírez lleva tilde.
El problema en España ha surgido con la posibilidad de cambiar los apellidos a las grafías de las lenguas autonómicas.
Esta posibilidad nació con la intención de que los vascos, catalanes etc. cuyos apellidos habían sido castellanizados pudieran tener su apellido en su lengua materna, p.ej. cambiar Garaicoechea, por Garaikoetxea, lo cual parece correcto y justo.

Pero muchos vascos, catalanes etc. de apellido castellano aprovecharon esta norma para hacer lo contrario,o sea _vasquiza_r sus apellidos y de ahí surgieron Bakero o Billaberde.
Hay un conocido diputado catalán ,Duran i LLeida, cuyo apellido Duran no lleva tilde porque se supone que está escrito en catalán, pero cualquier Durán de Madrid o Sevilla sí la lleva.


----------



## Jellby

roal said:


> De hecho mi apellido es Álvarez y a pesar de que sé que lleva tilde en la *A* no suelo colocarla porque desde pequeña me acostumbré a no hacerlo y por lo de que somos "libres" con nuestros nombres pues no me preocupo por eso, pero si realmente es un error, así sea nombre propio, no quisiera seguir cometiendolo...



Realmente no somos tan "libres" con nuestros nombres. Sí hay cierta libertad con la ortografía en cuanto a que existen "Chávez" y "Chaves", "Giménez", "Jiménez" y "Ximénez", etc. Pero esto no da libertad para que cada cual lo escriba como quiera, si alguien se llama "Chávez", debe escribirse "Chávez" y no "Chaves". Además, esta flexibilidad no se aplica a los acentos, que deben escribirse según las normas que conocemos. Si en lugar de "Álvarez" escribes "Alvarez" querrá decir que se pronuncia [al*va*rez]; si lo pronuncias así y así lo pronunciaban tus padres y así está inscrito en el registro que corresponda, será correcto, pero si no, no. Tampoco sería correcto escribir "Álbarez" o "Hálvarez" o "Álvares", aunque eso no impide que otras personas sí puedan llamarse así... 

Concretamente, el DPD dice que: "El uso de la tilde se atiene a una serie de reglas que se detallan a continuación y que afectan a todas las palabras españolas, incluidos los nombres propios".

"Ángel" no sólo se escribe con tilde, sino que además si se abrevia y se escribe sólo la inicial, también debe escribirse "Á."

Lo mismo pasa con "Óscar", con la particularidad de que en España se pronuncia [*os*car], mientras que en América parece que se pronuncia [os*car*], por lo tanto un americano que se llame Oscar, lo escribirá sin acento y lo pronunciará a su manera, y lo mismo habremos de hacer los demás. Es decir, habrá quien se llame "Oscar" y quien se llame "Óscar", y cada uno debe escribirse y pronunciarse como corresponda.


----------



## roal

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Las letras mayúsculas ,tanto si se trata de iniciales como si se integran en una palabra escrita enteramente en mayúsculas, deben llevar tilde si así les corresponde según las reglas de pronunciación.
> Esto es lo que dice el Diccionario panhispánico de dudas y concretamente pone el ejemplo de *Ángel*.
> 
> Lo que ocurre es que es una norma relativamente moderna y de ahí la confusión.
> Antes era posible no ponerles tilde, pero ahora es preceptivo.
> 
> 
> En cuanto a los nombres y apellidos, depende de las normas de los registros civiles de cada país.
> En España ha habido cambios recientes.
> Hace años sólo se podían poner nombres propios del idioma castellano con su correspondiente ortografía.
> En los años setenta eso cambió y se permitió poner cualquier tipo de nombre ,independientemente de que ese nombre tuviera o no traducción al castellano.
> En esa época nació la princesa Letizia, y pudo ser inscrita así, a pesar de que el nombre en castellano es Leticia.
> Más tarde se cambió y los nombres que tenían traducción a cualquiera de las lenguas oficiales de España, se debían inscribir según la forma de cualquiera de estos idiomas.
> Se podía inscribir Juan, Joan, Jon ,pero no John.
> Los que no tenían traducción valían de cualquier modo y ahí entraron los Iker, Kevin etc.
> 
> Como esto daba lugar a problemas ,dudas, confusiones ,recientemente volvió a cambiar la norma y ahora se puede poner cualquier nombre con excepciones como los nombres denigrantes, los tradicionales de hombre a una mujer etc.
> Uno se puede inscribir como Juan o como John a gusto de sus padres.
> 
> No recuerdo exactamente el nombre en cuestión, pero hubo un caso de un juez que quiso cambiar la grafía del nombre a una joven ecuatoriana al darle la nacionalidad española ya que se llamaba algo así como Eliza y el juez decía que tenía que inscribirla como Elisa.
> Le dieron la razón a la joven porque ahora hay libertad en las grafías de los nombres.


 
¡Hola Pablo!

Muy interesante tu explicación, es curioso observar como evolucionan las normas de nuestro idioma. 

Veo que en España han sido más estrictos con respecto a los nombres propios, aquí en Venezuela se oye cada nombre que realmente a veces son impronunciables, con decirte que de un tiempo para acá está de moda combinar los nombres de los padres para otorgárselos a los hijos, hace poco un amigo tuvo un bebé, él se llama Wilmer y su esposa Herminia, pues al niño lo llamaron Wilher y al inscribirlo en el registro no se encontraron con ninguna objeción .


Saludos...


----------



## roal

Jellby said:


> Realmente no somos tan "libres" con nuestros nombres...


 
¡Hola Jellby!

Mejor no pudiste explicarlo. 

¡Muchas gracias por tu colaboración!...


----------



## Berenguer

Jellby said:


> Realmente no somos tan "libres" con nuestros nombres.  [...]
> 
> Concretamente, el DPD dice que: "El uso de la tilde se atiene a una serie de reglas que se detallan a continuación y que afectan a todas las palabras españolas, incluidos los nombres propios".[...]


Buena explicación. Coincido contigo en que la libertad, en este aspecto, no es tan liviana como muchos querrían.



roal said:


> ¡Hola Pablo!
> 
> [...]
> 
> Veo que en España han sido más estrictos con respecto a los nombres propios, aquí en Venezuela se oye cada nombre que realmente a veces son impronunciables, con decirte que de un tiempo para acá está de moda combinar los nombres de los padres para otorgárselos a los hijos, hace poco un amigo tuvo un bebé, él se llama Wilmer y su esposa Herminia, pues al niño lo llamaron Wilher y al inscribirlo en el registro no se encontraron con ninguna objeción .
> 
> 
> Saludos...



Eso me recuerda a que en España para que algunos nombres no católicos (del santoral) pudieran ser aceptados por la Iglesia había que añadirles un "de Jesús" o "María". Así, en la época de la película El Guardaespaldas, empezaron a aparecer niños bautizados como Kevin Costner de Jesús (lo que no se ya es cómo estarían inscritos en el Registro).


----------



## epasf

¿Pero eso de Kevin Costner de Jesús  existe de verdad? Yo creía que era un mito. Pobre crio.


----------



## roal

epasf said:


> ¿Pero eso de Kevin Costner de Jesús existe de verdad? Yo creía que era un mito. Pobre crio.


 
Yo lo creo... Aquí les dejo una anéctoda sobre nombres que nunca olvidaré:

Sé de una chica llamada *Usnavy*, el origen de su nombre viene dado por una experiencia de su madre, resulta que cuando esta era muy joven conoció a un hombre que pertenecía a "La Armada de los Estados Unidos" (*U.S. Navy*), del cual se enamoró, su amor se consumó pero este la abandonó, como fruto de esta relación nace la chica en cuestión, y ¿adivinen por qué la mamá la llamó *Usnavy*? ¡Sí! por *U.S. Navy*, ¿terrible no? 

También conozco a un chico llamado *Zodiac* porque su mamá ama "los signos del zodiaco". Y aunque parezca mentira, me dijeron que existe en un barrio de mi hermoso país alguien llamado Tom Cruise. 

Luego estas pobres criaturas deben sufrir las burlas en el colegio gracias a sus padres creativos... 


Saludos...


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

roal said:


> Yo lo creo... Aquí les dejo una anéctoda sobre nombres que nunca olvidaré:
> 
> Sé de una chica llamada *Usnavy*, el origen de su nombre viene dado por una experiencia de su madre, resulta que cuando esta era muy joven conoció a un hombre que pertenecía a "La Armada de los Estados Unidos" (*U.S. Navy*), del cual se enamoró, su amor se consumó pero este la abandonó, como fruto de esta relación nace la chica en cuestión, y ¿adivinen por qué la mamá la llamó *Usnavy*? ¡Sí! por *U.S. Navy*, ¿terrible no?
> 
> También conozco a un chico llamado *Zodiac* porque su mamá ama "los signos del zodiaco". Y aunque parezca mentira, me dijeron que existe en un barrio de mi hermoso país alguien llamado Tom Cruise.
> 
> Luego estas pobres criaturas deben sufrir las burlas en el colegio gracias a sus padres creativos...
> 
> 
> Saludos...


 

Con la normativa actual española esos nombres serían posibles, si bien es cierto ese tipo de creatividad ha perdido prestigio incluso en las clases más populares.
Wilher sería perfectamente posible.

Sin embargo, no es posible poner a un varón nombre tradicional de mujer y viceversa. Un niño no se puede llamar Herminia ni como segundo nombre, aunque hay nombres ambiguos, escasos y raros pero existen.
Yo conozco a un señor que se llama *Amable *y ese mismo nombre le puso a su hija.
Tampoco están permitidos nombres que puedan ser considerados malsonantes o denigrantes. Uno piensa que nadie va a llamar a un hijo, José Capullo, ni María del Callo, pero hay gente para todo y el legislador se cubrió las espaldas, aunque como siempre queda la duda de qué es malsonante ,denigrante etc.


----------



## Jellby

roal said:


> Sé de una chica llamada *Usnavy*



Leí en un artículo sobre nombres "curiosos" que también existe "Usmail" 



> Y aunque parezca mentira, me dijeron que existe en un barrio de mi hermoso país alguien llamado Tom Cruise.



Bueno, ciertos padres de cierto país tuvieron la idea de llamar a su hijo "Martín Lutero" de nombre de pila... en inglés, claro


----------



## higo

Carlos Palomera said:


> De acuerdísimo.
> 
> Una de las razones por las que no suele verse acentuado, es porque se nos dijo -al menos en México- que las letras mayúsculas no iban acentuadas.  Sin embargo, es correcto y necesario acentuarlas..
> Saludos



A mí siempre me dijeron así sobre los acentos. Debe ser algo así como una leyenda urbana, jaja. O talvez un sentiemiendo de no adaptarse al cambio por los profesores mayores... recuerdo cuando estaba en preparatoria en 1995 mi profesora rehusaba aceptar que la "Ch" ya no era una letra del abecedario ^^ y no dejaba de enseñarlo así ^^
Nota: En mi país le llamamos Preparatoria al grado que está justo antes de 1r Grado que se cursa cuandos e teine de 5 a 6 años.)


----------



## epasf

Sí es una leyenda urbana. En las máquinas de escibir  los acentos de  las mayúsculas no eran visibles, se juntaban con la letra. De ahí viene el mito de que estas letras no se acentuan, pero eso nunca ha sido regla gamatical.


----------



## Jellby

epasf said:


> Sí es una leyenda urbana. En las máquinas de escibir  los acentos de  las mayúsculas no eran visibles, se juntaban con la letra. De ahí viene el mito de que estas letras no se acentuan, pero eso nunca ha sido regla gamatical.



Claro, la cosa es que si por imposibilidad técnica no se puede hacer, pues no se hace. Pero con los ordenadores no suele haber tal imposibilidad, y desde luego escribiendo a mano tampoco.


----------



## Atilano

Yo pienso como Jellby que los nombres propios forman parte del lenguaje: son palabras, tienen significado, etimología, historia, accidentes gramaticales, y están sujetos a la sintaxis y también a la ortografía. Me parece un error considerarlos como ininteligibles, como cuerpos extraños indigeribles para el idioma.


----------



## suso26

En Mexico se dice óscar.. con "tilde".


----------



## pejeman

suso26 said:


> En Mexico se dice óscar.. con "tilde".


 
Generalmente. Una tía, originaria de Cosamaloapan, Veracruz, tenía un hermano llamado Oscar (palabra aguda) y cuando yo le pregunté sí no era Óscar, me ratificó: Oscar.

Saludos.


----------



## Cam367

Berenguer tiene razón.
Antiguamente, cuando no había ordenador, era un incordio ponerle tilde a las mayúsculas. No sé si habeis conocido una máquina de escribir, por vuestra edad, pero había que hacer un esfuerzo grande para meter el teclado hacia dentro. Necesitabas las dos manos y por eso te faltaba una mano para poder escribir la tilde. Esa fue la razón por la que se permitía no escribirla. Pero ahora con los ordenadores el problema no existe, y es obligatorio escribir la tilde también en las mayúsculas


----------



## freakit

Yo sabìa que, por ejemplo, en francés ya se pueden omitir los acentos en la letras mayùscolas, per en español no. En italiano, que no estamos obligados a poner acentos a no ser que este caiga en la ùltima sìlaba, el nombre Elena, o Ester, se pronuncian con el acento sobre la primera E _(Élena, Éster), _y cada vez que amigos hispanohablantes los leen, lo pronuncian_ Eléna, Estér. _Por esto, y para evitar de confundirse, ya prefiero que se en español se escriban con tilde.


----------



## Argónida

Cam367 said:


> Berenguer tiene razón.
> Antiguamente, cuando no había ordenador, era un incordio ponerle tilde a las mayúsculas. No sé si habeis conocido una máquina de escribir, por vuestra edad, pero había que hacer un esfuerzo grande para meter el teclado hacia dentro. Necesitabas las dos manos y por eso te faltaba una mano para poder escribir la tilde. Esa fue la razón por la que se permitía no escribirla. Pero ahora con los ordenadores el problema no existe, y es obligatorio escribir la tilde también en las mayúsculas


 
¿Nuestra edad? ¿Exactamente la de quién?

Independientemente de mi edad, lo que recuerdo es que para poner los acentos se hacía como ahora con los ordenadores: se le daba a la tecla del acento antes de escribir la letra correspondiente, así que con el dedo meñique de la mano derecha te sobraba y te bastaba (no hacían falta dos ni tres). La razón de que no se pusieran los acentos no era otra que quedaban tapados por la parte superior de la letra mayúscula, que obviamente era más alta que la minúscula.


----------



## Berenguer

Argónida said:


> ¿Nuestra edad? ¿Exactamente la de quién?
> 
> Independientemente de mi edad, lo que recuerdo es que para poner los acentos se hacía como ahora con los ordenadores: se le daba a la tecla del acento antes de escribir la letra correspondiente, así que con el dedo meñique de la mano derecha te sobraba y te bastaba (no hacían falta dos ni tres). La razón de que no se pusieran los acentos no era otra que quedaban tapados por la parte superior de la letra mayúscula, que obviamente era más alta que la minúscula.



Efectivamente es como dices. Aún recuerdo los porrazos a las teclas de la Olivetti 80...Y ese fue el motivo además que me explicaron a mí en el colegio cuando se decía que no se escribían las mayúsculas con tilde, ya que quedaban ocultas en documentos oficiales (típicamente mecanografiados).


----------

